# Pictures for Mariuz in Poland



## brassbusterpc (Jun 5, 2010)

Schwinn Jaguar Mark lV after an accident and a girls Flightliner OR????. Have more pictures. Taking offers on whole bikes or parts. Will post serial# later today not sure of the year of either. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 5, 2010)

Ouch!  Did the wreck happen while someone was riding?


----------



## huipbas (Jun 6, 2010)

how much $$ for the Jag tank?


----------

